# Chi-chi-chi, buck-wheat, tap-tap-tap



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That is the sound of a group of guineas asking you to come out and pay them some attention. 
This video is from March, but I just now got it to upload to youtube correctly. FINALLY!
I was lucky to catch this on video. I was sitting in here and thought I heard someone knocking on the door. Checked the back, nope. So I went in the dining room to the patio, and what do I find? Dinosaur birds, probably captivated by their reflection.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQBP1i9kWvM


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Great video! That one fellow is persistant. Love guineas!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you  They're great birds, and very entertaining!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HOW funny, Becky!!

Sooo glad you were able to record and prove you actually heard birds "knocking" at your window....otherwise, some humans might eye you a little strangely and think you are beginning to "hear" things!   

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------

